# Rocky Mountain Thread



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

I'll start if off, with a lowend Fusion, but hopefully this group can share some vintage pics of Thunderbolt, Wedge, Nimbus, Cirrus, Altitude and other models they have out there.

https://members.shaw.ca/mike_mc/WCpics/commuter1.jpg

PS Any help about posting pics in posts would be appreciated for us non-html warriors.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

> can share some vintage pics of Thunderbolt, Wedge, Nimbus, Cirrus, Altitude and other models they have out there.


Oh you mean like this thunderbolt? 1988 model frame, 1" headtube (oy vey), u-brake in the back, fillet-brazed prestige chromoly tubing. Nothing's original other than the frame on this one.

Or my 1991 Stratos whose only original parts are the frame and the DX derailleurs.

Or a nicely restored 1991 Rocky Mountain Hammer (which is for sale btw).


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

Thunderbolt



















At that time fillet brazed by mr. Chris DeKerf. His DK frames clearly share some details of this wonderfull frame!!!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

*why does a fine steel ht warms my heart?*



Jeroen said:


> Thunderbolt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i can't explain. it's been 15 yrs of lust, since i saw the first one in a shop window and bought it on impulse till today... fs alum. may be better but it's the hand made steel frame that makes my eyes roll


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Ahhh.... no hite-rite braze-on on your thunderbolt?


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

Great pics guys. I keep thinking of the Thunderbolt as having that crazy yellow and splatter paint. Never seen those retro decals on Deeeight's one either....I'm with Colker though....still lusting for one of these babies after all these years.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> Oh you mean like this thunderbolt? 1988 model frame, 1" headtube (oy vey), u-brake in the back, fillet-brazed prestige chromoly tubing. Nothing's original other than the frame on this one.


Hi DeeEight,

What fork did your Thunderbolt originally come with? The funly double-bend one? Thunderbolts rare Canadian treats, to be sure. I'm always keeping an eye out for those and old Brodies. Not easy to find....

Geoff


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

*Actually it came with...*

a fat chance BigOneInch fork, which I still have. Occassionally I consider putting it back onto the bike.


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

I dug up some pictures out of my D:\Classic\RockyMountain folder;
































































Derek himself:


















































































And last but not least; a bike that never went to production;


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

*Did the Billy B really never went into production?*

I can remember seeing it in the BIKE Workshop incl. specs and pricing  . Did Rocky decide not to go for it at the last moment? If yes, why?

Melvin


----------



## LnW (Sep 30, 2004)

1997 Altitude


----------



## TACSTS (Jan 11, 2004)

NOS 91 Blizzard.


----------



## Adrian (Oct 7, 2004)

This was my old Avalanche - I figured when I bought it that it from was '86 or '87, but now that I think of it, it was probably more like '89. Anyway, it had Deore parts, a chainstay U-brake, a steel Syncros stem (or maybe just a steel stem with a Syncros sticker on it, I'm not enough of a Syncros expert to know), and Syncros bar ends - which I still have.










I see in this pic I've already swapped in OnZa HO cantilevers on the front. Apologies for the dark pic - it's the only digital one I have.

I also had a '91 Nimbus.










The Nimbus was originally raw aluminum, but I took the clear coat off and polished it. I had some 3D Violet stuff on there - a Ringle 28H front hub and Ti stiks skewers.

I LOVED this bike - but like so many good ones, it was stolen from me.


----------



## 2ManyPlaces (Nov 4, 2004)

*article: 1986 RM ThunderBolt..*

from MBAction April 1987 issue....Last paragragh of review states that this (tested bike) is a 1986 model..


----------



## Fluffbomb (Aug 14, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> a fat chance BigOneInch fork, which I still have. Occassionally I consider putting it back onto the bike.


You probably already know this but I'll say it anyway. There is a big demand for BigOneInch forks amongst the Fat Chance Fans. Look at www.fatcogs.com

Fluff


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

First "high end" mountain bike I ever road was a sky blue 86 or 87 Transpo. It had a lugged frame and really relaxed angles, even for the era. I have always wanted an Avalanche.

And yes Adrian, Syncros did make steel stems for a very short period of time.


----------



## theo2 (Oct 28, 2004)

This is mine, chain and bar grips still have to be mounted...
But I think the golden anodized syncros chainring has to be replaced by a black one...


----------



## theo2 (Oct 28, 2004)

*...some more RM´s from germany...*

...note the titanium with the very rare syncros titanium fork...


----------



## Mervyn_b (Jan 30, 2004)

*Vintage?*

Hello guys, is this thread for vintage Rocky Mountain bikes or for new bikes (steel) too? Thanks.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Officially the VRC forum is intended for VRC bikes, but I should say post it. I think it could be nice to make a comparison between your new Blizzard and the old Blizzard.


----------



## raceimp (Oct 5, 2004)

*If it's not a vintage...*

it's at least some rares models... Here is the Speed!


----------



## Mervyn_b (Jan 30, 2004)

*2004 RM Blizzard*



Elevation12 said:


> Officially the VRC forum is intended for VRC bikes, but I should say post it. I think it could be nice to make a comparison between your new Blizzard and the old Blizzard.


So here it is.


----------



## OldManBreezer (May 2, 2004)

Well I bought this little lady for £20 ($38 approx) and although it's a "little tired" I might just spend some time refurbishing it later on in the year. No idea how it it is??

http://images2.fotopic.net/?iid=y56eog&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1

Good bargain I thought?


----------



## Adrian (Oct 7, 2004)

OldManBreezer said:


> Well I bought this little lady for £20 ($38 approx) and although it's a "little tired" I might just spend some time refurbishing it later on in the year. No idea how it it is??
> 
> http://images2.fotopic.net/?iid=y56eog&outx=600&noresize=1&nostamp=1
> 
> Good bargain I thought?


whoa! i am seriously jealous. the '91 Blizzard is my all-time favorite MTB of all time.

$38 is truly a sick price for that.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

It maybe will require some restorationactivities, but for the price you paid you can't go wrong. 

@mervyn b
Here you find test of a '92 Blizzard. I quick look learned me that the '92 came with Tange Prestige Concept tubing, a nicely built seat collar and a monostay. MBA noted it was a sturdy bike. On the Rocky site I see yours feature Reynolds 853.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I won an auction for a complete rocky for $75US buy-it-now last week, picture wasn't clear enough to identify the model and but the parts are 89-91 vintage deore something it looks like. Its got fastback stays and not wishbone, so it could be anything from the 89 model range, or perhaps a later thunderbolt that was custom ordered without wishbones. 

When it arrives I'll take some better pics of it.


----------



## Mervyn_b (Jan 30, 2004)

Elevation12 said:


> It maybe will require some restorationactivities, but for the price you paid you can't go wrong.
> 
> @mervyn b
> Here you find test of a '92 Blizzard. I quick look learned me that the '92 came with Tange Prestige Concept tubing, a nicely built seat collar and a monostay. MBA noted it was a sturdy bike. On the Rocky site I see yours feature Reynolds 853.


That's right. Just got back from a quickie ride with my Blizzard - today's going to be a day to remember since I've laid my back for the first time on my Blizz!!  Ridden for the first time a quality steel frame - enjoyed it very much.


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*1993 Stratos*

with early Marzocchi XC 600


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice. I dig that bike. More Rockies please!


----------



## g-t- (Dec 22, 2004)

*Here's my Altitude T.O.*

it sits as a single speed now with the Judy SL back on it with the Ungland Air Kit.


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

My 87 Blizzard, 90 Hammer and 93 Equipe.


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*87 Blizzard*

This one is thanx to BP (frame-fork-stem) and I put it together with a pretty much period correct parts group. BP says it had a pretty succesful race life in its early years. I've posted it before but this being th RM thread, here it is again.


----------



## harzkristall (Jul 6, 2006)

*1993 TI Bolt*

fantastic riding and lookng bike:


----------



## zwartander (Jun 23, 2008)

*My 1995 Blizzard*


----------



## guidog (Jul 11, 2011)

*96 Rocky Mountain Altitude fork options*

Hi,
I'm looking at buying a 96 Rocky Mountain Altitude in the team colors.
But it is the frame only, no fork.
I'm just wondering about my fork options...?
Rigid and short? Rigid and travel adjusted? Old school or modern travel 80mm?
Basically, I don't know what the frame geometry was built for.
Also with the colors, I've seen yellow suspension forks to go with the yellow in the frame.
I'm also a little concerned about colour matching. Was there a stock fork in that colour or was specific for Rocky Mountain?
Cheers,
guidog


----------



## guidog (Jul 11, 2011)

Ok, a few hours web searching and browsing catalogs and I can answer my own question:
The 1996 Altitude came with a Judx XC fork with 50mm travel and the same frame came as a TO (team only) model and was equipped with a Judy SL (travel 63 mm). Also, the Judy SL came in yellow and just happened to match the frame paint scheme nicely. So I know what to shop for if I get this frame...


----------



## StanleyButterfly (Nov 4, 2009)

guidog said:


> ok, a few hours web searching and browsing catalogs and i can answer my own question


ayup!


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Another thread back from the dead. May as well post up one of the new projects for the winter. Have the right wheels, brakes, grips, seat, and some Suntour XC II Pedals ready to go.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Yep, this is the Rocky Mountain Thread.


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

jtmartino said:


> Yep, this is the Rocky Mountain Thread.


Lugged Ritchey=Canadian=Rocky Mountain? Or something similar?


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

guidog said:


> Hi,
> I'm looking at buying a 96 Rocky Mountain Altitude in the team colors.
> But it is the frame only, no fork.
> I'm just wondering about my fork options...?
> ...


It was designed for a 1996 RockShox Judy SL in Judy yellow. You can still find those for sale in working order from time to time. I fitted some on my 1996 VooDoo and they're surprisingly effective, even though the 63mm travel obviously leaves them (and me) a little out-faced in certain situations compared to some of my other bikes that have 80 or 100mm Fox forks, that really isn't often and for most riding they're fine.

The standard fix if you choose a longer fork is to combine it with a slightly shorter stem - say a 100mm stem for a 80mm fork, whereas you might have stuck with a stock 120mm stem length for a 63mm fork. Longer fork slows the steering down, shorter stem speeds it back up again.

I hope we'll get to see a picture of the frame at some point?

Here's an example with a Judy SL


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

anthonyinhove said:


> It was designed for a 1996 RockShox Judy SL in Judy yellow. You can still find those for sale in working order from time to time. I fitted some on my 1996 VooDoo and they're surprisingly effective, even though the 63mm travel obviously leaves them (and me) a little out-faced in certain situations compared to some of my other bikes that have 80 or 100mm Fox forks, that really isn't often and for most riding they're fine.
> 
> The standard fix if you choose a longer fork is to combine it with a slightly shorter stem - say a 100mm stem for a 80mm fork, whereas you might have stuck with a stock 120mm stem length for a 63mm fork. Longer fork slows the steering down, shorter stem speeds it back up again.
> 
> ...


Doesn't a shorter stem mess up your reach/ position if you are using stem length to compensate for handling , not bike position?


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

Fred Smedley said:


> Doesn't a shorter stem mess up your reach/ position if you are using stem length to compensate for handling , not bike position?


I don't find that myself. As the fork gets longer, the front end gets higher, so it feels natural to have a slightly shorter, more upright position. I would agree that if you want a low, stretched-out position, then a shorter stem might disrupt that - but then, so might a longer fork.

I would accept though that if a frame is in any case on the short side for me, I wouldn't fit a long-travel fork, because the necessary short stem to accompany it wouldn't be good for fit. It works best if you fit a longer-travel fork to a frame that is slightly on the long side for you, so that the shorter stem is good news.

I should say that I personally find the right degree of sharpness of handling more important than the nth degree of correct fit. Others may well differ.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

jtmartino said:


> Yep, this is the Rocky Mountain Thread.


And your point is?


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

DFA said:


> And your point is?


Is it a Rocky Mountain made by Tom Ritchey?

Or is it a Ritchey sold by the Rocky Mountain bike store in the early 80s, before they started making bikes of their own?

I think the latter.


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

As far as I know it's a Japanese (Toyo?) made bike branded as a Ritchey by Rocky Mountain and sold in Canada.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Cool


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Grayson Bain and Tom Ritchey pooled resources, went to Japan, and commisioned Toyo to build a production bike for their respective companies. They were branded Ascents in the US, RM/Ritcheys in Canada, and sold by RM,.


----------



## guidog (Jul 11, 2011)

I've read a little bit about the Judy SL here and there in the meantime. Apparently they needed quite a bit of service, would generally be out there on borrowed time, and didn't perform well by modern standards. I'm leaning more towarads either going rigid altogether (42.5 cm fork height) or find a modern fork with short travel (ie 60mm). Are there any modern, good and light forks out there with short travel like that?
As an aside, has anyone ever ridden a bike that was designed for 60 mm travel with a convetional rigid fork (39 cm height). Should give a head tube angle of 74-75 degrees. Is that ridable?


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

guidog said:


> I've read a little bit about the Judy SL here and there in the meantime. Apparently they needed quite a bit of service, would generally be out there on borrowed time, and didn't perform well by modern standards. I'm leaning more towarads either going rigid altogether (42.5 cm fork height) or find a modern fork with short travel (ie 60mm). Are there any modern, good and light forks out there with short travel like that?
> As an aside, has anyone ever ridden a bike that was designed for 60 mm travel with a convetional rigid fork (39 cm height). Should give a head tube angle of 74-75 degrees. Is that ridable?


Well I've already said that I disagree with that verdict on the Judy SL, but it does depend on what damping cartridge is in there. Most of the originals failed, so if you get one that still has the original, you better watch out. If you have one with a decent replacement cartridge, you have a decent fork. If the elastomers are ok. And you can get replacement elastomers on the web, also aftermarket steel springs made for Judy SLs.

I don't know why you would choose a 39cm a-c fork, but that would give a head angle of ~72.5. Reversing the advice I gave before, a stem of ~135mm would settle that down. But do you really want such a low front end? It would handle fine with a 41cm a-c Kona Project 2.

There is no modern 60mm suspension fork, but up to around 2006 the Rockshox SID could be switched between 63mm and 80mm.


----------



## guidog (Jul 11, 2011)

*Pricing*

Just to let you guys know I ended up not getting the 96 steel Altitude TO.
I've been spoiled by seeing some vintage frames go cheap on German ebay, e.g. the lovely 93/94 high end Marins in Tange Ultimate Ultralight for under 100 Euro (waiting for my size to come up) or a 91 GT Team Avalange that I actually bought for something like 50 Euro. So the RM Altitude sold at 443 Euro w/o fork and I've left the field a little earlier than that 
Well, one learns.


----------



## guidog (Jul 11, 2011)

guidog said:


> ... 93/94 high end Marins in Tange Ultimate Ultralight .


Sorry, "Superlight" of course...


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

my latest acquisition.....1990 Rocky Mountain Blizzard (all original)



best

Moritz


----------



## bmor_62 (Nov 22, 2010)

Here is my project, it has Ritchey vertical dropouts, slotted cable stops, and the bottom bracket is stamped P960410. No disc tabs. Blizzard? Bars, cranks, seatpost etc will be swapped out eventually for more suitable pieces.


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

bmor_62 said:


> Here is my project, it has Ritchey vertical dropouts, slotted cable stops, and the bottom bracket is stamped P960410. No disc tabs. Blizzard? Bars, cranks, seatpost etc will be swapped out eventually for more suitable pieces.


It's a 1997 Hammer Race. There should be two further digits in the serial, but if the P9604 bit is correct, it says that P signifies Hammer Race and it was built in April 1996, i.e., building up to 1997 model year sales in late 96. I think Hammers were still built in Vancouver at that point, but I'm not absolutely sure.

It was originally black - this is what a bigger one looked like


----------



## bmor_62 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks. It has been painted black matte which has peeled revealing a black gloss. Any thoughts on how to safely remove 2nd coat of paint?


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

I should get off my lazy butt and build the damn thing. I should build the Catalyst while I'm at it. I should build a lot of stuff.


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

utahdog2003 said:


> I should get off my lazy butt and build the damn thing. I should build the Catalyst while I'm at it. I should build a lot of stuff.


88 Avalanche?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

*1991? Stratos*


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> 1991? Stratos


1992 Looks quite original, aside from the saddle?


----------



## fishcreek (Apr 10, 2007)

and grips..


----------



## anthonyinhove (Nov 3, 2007)

fishcreek said:


> and grips..


Excellent. You'll be telling us next that the chain is the original!

Thanks for sharing

[I wonder where it was made? Serial number should tell us]


----------



## Loey (Nov 19, 2011)

1991 Altitude
From '96-'01 that was my trusty trail steed. The housing stops are conspicuous on the top tube. They were on the head tube but they and the rear brake stop broke off in the original owners first season. He had it replaced and the shop sent it to Hugh Black of True North Cycles. So the new stops are his idea of an improvement on DeKerf's setup.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Latest Kijiji find.


----------



## I AM CANADIAN (May 20, 2014)

1988 Fusion
Maybe this will become a project.
Missing forks and rim.
Missing derailleurs and shifters.
Missing front brake.
Might be missing more.
I don't really need anther project. :madman:


----------



## RFAK (Dec 9, 2011)

It's been awhile since anyone has posted a Rocky on here.
Think it's about time for a restart. A tig Thunderbolt and
a fillet brazed one.


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)

Another fillet brazed Thunderbolt.


----------



## SUL (May 22, 2018)

...


----------



## SUL (May 22, 2018)

2ManyPlaces said:


> from MBAction April 1987 issue....Last paragragh of review states that this (tested bike) is a 1986 model..


2ManyPlaces. If you are still out there I would love to have a higher resolution copy of this article. Great read. Thanks for posting.


----------



## SUL (May 22, 2018)

Do you have a better copy or even the original magazine that this review came from?


----------



## benelux (Jan 13, 2021)

DeeEight said:


> Oh you mean like this thunderbolt? 1988 model frame, 1" headtube (oy vey), u-brake in the back, fillet-brazed prestige chromoly tubing. Nothing's original other than the frame on this one.
> 
> Or my 1991 Stratos whose only original parts are the frame and the DX derailleurs.
> 
> Or a nicely restored 1991 Rocky Mountain Hammer (which is for sale btw).


Hey can I have the dimension from axle to crown on that Rocky Mountain Hammer 1996 ? 
I am looking to change my suspension for a hard fork and just wander what fit it best

thanks

Ben


----------

